# Dapple boers



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I want to see some pics our everybody's dappled boers! W


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

What is the definition for dappled, because my red and white paint buck has white spots on his red patches


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I have three wethers.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Does JD count as a Dapple?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are ours!  The Black dapple is Dazzle, the brown/tan is Star, and red/white dapple id Diamonds. (Diamonds now lives with Jessica84.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love her too  I'm on my phone and can't post a link for you but if you go to Facebook andersonboergoats on the main page I have a black Nubian Boer dapple and a Boer dapple doe and my dapple Buck. If you don't find it I'll get you links tomorrow


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

DrakesFarm said:


> Does JD count as a Dapple?


And he counts in my books  he's a dappled.paint......or that's what I call it


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Cool lol


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

This is my dappled doe. She's 50% boer 50% Nubian. She's not the best but she is beautiful!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

And this is my doe with a dappled cape. Her dam has a dappled cape and her site is full dappled


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

This is Dottie she has a dappled cape. Shes a snot but cant help but like her.


----------

